
Ask HN: Would you pay to find a co-founder? - sharemywin
If so, how much? if not, why not? companies pay for employees?
======
Cozumel
I wouldn't. A founder is supposed to be someone you share your vision with,
bring talented people on board by all means and certainly pay them but don't
make them founders! Keep control of your company.

------
radnam
I would but how you you structure this is something you think about. What
value addition would you provide on top of LinkedIn ? Some things to think
about but can see a use for such a service.

~~~
sharemywin
I'm thinking about something like assembly but with some changes.

------
Amir6
A dating app for finding founders based on personal and professional
qualifications and match? I guess it has been tried before but why not again

~~~
sharemywin
I'm working on an assembly like product but a little different. if your
interested feel free to email me(in my profile)

